# Beteiligung Wegekonzept Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald



## ciao heiko (7. Februar 2016)

*Beteiligung Wegekonzept Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald*

Die Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald Verwaltung hat uns angeschrieben um bei der Wegekonzeption des Nationalparkes mit zu arbeiten.
Es wurde eine Karte versendet und die Verbände sind aufgefordert die benötigten Wege einzuzeichnen. Dazu braucht es eure Mithilfe als Betroffene direkt vor Ort.

Wer daran Interesse hat mitzuarbeiten, der sende bitte eine E-Mail an *[email protected]* . Wir lassen euch dann die notwendigen Unterlagen zukommen.

Ihr könnt euch auch an den MTB Referenten des ADFC BW oder des BRV wenden.

Hintergrund:
Im Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald ist das Radfahren laut Nationalpark Gesetz §9.(2)15 streng reglementiert:
"Insbesondere ist es nicht gestattet, im Nationalpark, (...) außerhalb der (...) hierfür ausdrücklich zugelassenen Straßen und Wege mit Fahrrädern zu fahren, (...)"

Dies bedeutet, dass ALLE Wege im Nationalpark, auch Forststraßen, zunächst pauschal verboten sind. Nur Wege die in der Wegekonzeption aufgenommen werden sind zugelassen. Es sollte uns allen klar sein, dass dies einen massiven Einschnitt in die Möglichkeiten für Radfahrer darstellt, der nur dadurch gemildert werden kann, dass es uns gelingt möglichst viele Wege in die Konzeption mit aufzunehmen.
Die Vertreter der oben genannten Verbände werden zusätzlich in den Gesprächen darauf drängen, dass alle Wege die für Wanderer freigegeben sind, auch mit dem Rad genutzt werden können.


----------



## shield (7. Februar 2016)

danke für die info - bedeutet das, dass man ambesten jeden bekannten forstweg/trail (auch unter 2m) eintragen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. Februar 2016)

shield schrieb:


> danke für die info - bedeutet das, dass man ambesten jeden bekannten forstweg/trail (auch unter 2m) eintragen soll?


Im Prinzip muss man so weit gehen, das sehe ich auch so. In der Realität werden wir aber eine gewisse Priorisierung der Wege brauchen, weil es unrealistisch ist, dass alle Wege mit Schildern ausgewiesen werden.

Auch naturbelassen Wege unter 2 Meter Breite kann die Nationalpark Leitung genehmigen und ich habe in den Vorgesprächen auch schon deutlich gemacht, dass der Wunsch besteht, dass davon Gebrauch gemacht wird.

Wir drängen zudem gleichzeitig darauf, dass das Radfahren auf allen Wegen pauschal erlaubt wird. Ich kann doch keinem Biker vermitteln dass es verboten sein soll auf einem Forstweg zu fahren. Da hat der Gesetzgeber völlig überzogen.
Wie der Nationalpark darauf reagiert werden wir abwarten müssen. Die Gespräche stehen noch am Anfang.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Februar 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ....... Dazu braucht es eure Mithilfe als Betroffene direkt vor Ort.
> 
> Wer daran Interesse hat mitzuarbeiten, der sende bitte eine E-Mail an *[email protected]* . Wir lassen euch dann die notwendigen Unterlagen zukommen.
> 
> ...



Ich habs nicht ganz verstanden  Wenn ich einen Weg weiß soll ich mich an die Email-Adresse wenden, um mir die Unterlagen zukommen zu lassen oder soll ich mich an so einen Referenten wenden. Wie find ich da die Kontaktadresse?


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte jetzt hier nicht die Kontaktadressen der MTB Referenten von ADFC und BRV veröffentlichen.

Schick eine Mail an [email protected] . Dann sende ich dir die Karten mit in welche die Wege eingetragen werden sollten.

Die Adressen der anderen Referenten schicke ich dir gleich mit. Das hat vor allem dann Sinn, wenn du in einem Verein Mitglied bist, welcher dem ADFC oder dem BRV angehört.
Für unorganisierte Mountainbiker würde ich mich als DIMB Vertreter zuständig fühlen.

ciao heiko
Heiko Mittelstädt, DIMB Open Trails
http://www.dimb.de


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo ihr Locals
Heiko benötigt noch ein paar Trails im Bereich Plättig/Ochsenkopf 
schickt ihm doch einfach ganz schnell ne email mit Vorschlägen.
Dankeee


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Januar 2017)

*Nationalpark Schwarzwald schränkt Radfahrer massiv ein*

Aktuell liegt der Entwurf des Wegekonzeptes des Nationalpark Schwarzwald aus. In einem Online-Beteiligungsverfahren können Bürger das Konzept kommentieren.
Die DIMB hat, in Zusammenarbeit mit den anderen Radverbänden, ein umfangreiches Konzept eingebracht. Leider ist die Nationalparkverwaltung diesen Vorschlägen kaum gefolgt, sondern schränkt das Radfahren massiv ein.

Die DIMB hat auf der Webseite die Fakten zusammengefasst. *Bitte beteiligt Euch an der verlinkten Online-Bürgerbeteiligung* und teilt den Beitrag.

https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nationalpark-schwarzwald


.


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Januar 2017)

Sehr interessante Gedanken zum Wegekonzept im NP Schwarzwald.
http://www.boehmwanderkarten.de/natura/is_natura_nlp_schwarzwald.html

Der Mann ist Kartograph und war in der Wegekommision NP sächsische Schweiz.
http://www.boehmwanderkarten.de/natura/is_natura_wegekommission_ag.html

********************
Nochmal der Hinweis an der Online Bürgerbeteiligung teilzunehmen.
https://www.schwarzwald-nationalpark-im-dialog.de/ecm-politik/nationalpark/de/home

.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Februar 2017)

Und den Verantwortlichen soll Gott Verstand gegeben haben? Da kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln und seine Sachen packen.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. März 2017)

Neues vom Nationalpark Schwarzwald.
Sehr guter Artikel in der ARZ.

Die DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. wehrt sich gegen die massiven Einschränkungen im Nationalpark Schwarzwald.

Wir können alle betroffenen Mountainbiker nur auffordern, bei ihrer Gemeinde auf das Thema aufmerksam zu machen. Es sind nur noch wenige Tage bis das Wegekonzept verabschiedet wird.

http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/mountainbiker-kritisiert-wegekonzept-des-nationalparks

.


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2017)

Heute in SWR

http://www.swr.de/swraktuell/bw/kar...1572/did=19306876/nid=1572/115ikrc/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2017)

Heute in meinem Postfach

https://www.schwarzwald-nationalpark-im-dialog.de/ecm-politik/nationalpark/de/home

https://www.schwarzwald-nationalpar...file/fileId/94/name/Änderungen am Wegekonzept

https://www.schwarzwald-nationalpark-im-dialog.de/ecm-politik/nationalpark/de/home/news/single/id/48


Positiv  das Schönmünztal darf befahren werden
Großes Fragezeichen *? *kein einziger km ist reiner Radweg

Nach grobem Überblick weiß ich nicht ob ich mich freuen soll, dass ein paar Anregungen übernommen bzw. eingearbeitet wurden oder ob ich heulen soll, weil ich an viele Stellen nicht mehr hin darf


----------



## ciao heiko (8. Juni 2017)

Über die Bürgerbeteiligung gibt es auch eine wissenschaftliche Begleitung aus der herauszulesen ist, wie mit den Radfahrern umgegangen wurde.

https://komm.uni-hohenheim.de/wegkonzept und dort die Präsentation anklicken.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juni 2017)

Ich hab ein Anschreiben bekommen, dass prominenter Besuch ansteht und dazu vom Ministerium Bürger, die sich beteiligt haben, eingeladen werden. Das Nationalparkteam hat mich auch vorgeschlagen  jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob ne Einladung kommt  Wenn die meine Kommentare und Vorschläge lesen, hat sichs gleich erledigt 

Wenn ich hindarf, frag ich euch, was ich anziehen soll


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. Juni 2017)

Du machst das schon.


----------



## Mausoline (27. Juni 2017)

Ich frag euch jetzt was ich anziehen soll  

Hab die Einladung erhalten für den Bürgerempfang beim Antrittsbesuch von Steinmeier und Frau im Neuen Schloss in Stuttgart am kommenden Montag.
Bis übermorgen kann ich mich noch entscheiden, ob ich hingeh  na ja ich weiß nicht, ob sich das lohnt extra dahin zu fahren.


----------



## w69 (29. Juni 2017)

Immer locker, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2017)

Danke für den Tipp 
hab mich entschlossen nicht hinzugehn, nachdem ich auf dem Programm vom Steinmeier gesehn hab, dass er am andern Tag wandern im Nationalpark ist. Dahin haben die uns nicht eingeladen  die lassen die Leute aus der Gegend vom Nationalpark mal kurz abends nach Stuttgart fahren  Einladung gabs nur für einen selbst, nicht mal mit Begleitung. Parkplätze gibts nicht, höchstens ich komm mit Fahrer  und auch kein km-Geld....was soll das


----------



## trail_desire (30. Juni 2017)

....auf gehts...alle am anderen Tag schnell mit dem Rad in Nationalpark.....


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2017)

...wenn ich nicht arbeiten müßte


----------

